

Former Qwest CEO, who fought NSA in 2001, out of prison - fennecfoxen
http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2013/09/27/nacchio-its-life-on-mars/

======
fennecfoxen
"Mr. Nacchio said he still believes his insider trading prosecution was
government retaliation for rebuffing requests in 2001 from the NSA to access
his customers’ phone records. But some of the evidence he said he wanted to
use was deemed classified and barred from being introduced.

An NSA spokeswoman declined to comment."

